# PH, PH lowering substrates, Tap PH, CO2... Help!



## Rob P (12 Nov 2013)

Right, i'll be setting up a new tank in a couple of months and most likely going with some form of all in one planting substrate, one that will most likely lower PH/KH (as most seem to). I want to understand some more.

So my head is around the PH drop associated with CO2 injection. I have tap of approx 7.3 and this drops to 6.3 during injection. KH from liquid tests is around 5.6. I do 2 or 3 50% water changes each week (with PH 7.3 tap water). I haven't killed anything yet!

If I go and get a substrate that lowers PH/KH:

a) what effect does this lowered PH tank have on the CO2 injection drop, would I still be looking for a 1 point drop from whatever it is in the tank before injection? Some substrates say they lower PH to 6.5 or so, so I can't imagine driving this down by another point with CO2! 

b) what effect of doing 50% tap water changes with PH 7.3 water from the tap?

In my head it seems there will be many large PH (possibly KH) swings, will this not affect fauna? I want to try and understand a little more 

Ta,
Rob


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2013)

Hi Rob

From personal experience I would not be concerned with pH or KH readings. Exceptions are if you're keeping or breeding sensitive livestock.

I've not tested for either for years, and have used a variety of substrates (soils, gravels etc) and water chemistries (tap, RO, mix). Most test kits are inaccurate anyway.

If you focus on growing plants and maintenance technique; then you can stop worrying about water parameters and enjoy a healthy planted tank without fuss.


----------



## Yo-han (12 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> From personal experience I would not be concerned with pH or KH readings. Exceptions are if you're keeping or breeding sensitive livestock.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## kirk (13 Nov 2013)

I agree with the above. I shav. Only recently been concerned about readings ppm due to wanting to keep crs (sensitive live stock) . If you can afford an ro unit to soften water they are worth every penny. My ppm was 470 and is now hovering around 145. Water is clearer glass is cleaner. My plants now pearl And the hard to remove line around the top of the tank has. Now gone.


----------

